

VeriSign report: Approaching 200M registered domains - ez77
http://www.verisign.com/domain-name-services/domain-information-center/industry-brief/index.html
PDF link: http://www.verisign.com/domain-name-services/domain-information-center/domain-name-resources/domain-name-report-feb10.pdf
======
ez77
PDF link: [http://www.verisign.com/domain-name-services/domain-
informat...](http://www.verisign.com/domain-name-services/domain-information-
center/domain-name-resources/domain-name-report-feb10.pdf)

